

Lockheed Claims Breakthrough on Fusion Energy - Element_
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/lockheed-claims-breakthrough-on-fusion-energy/

======
skorgu
Very hard to take this article seriously:

"U.S. submarines and aircraft carriers run on nuclear power, but they have
large fusion reactors on board that have to be replaced on a regular cycle."

Edit: more at Lockheed's site directly:
[http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/news/press-
releases/2014/oc...](http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/news/press-
releases/2014/october/141015ae_lockheed-martin-pursuing-compact-nucelar-
fusion.html)

~~~
miralabs
weird 404ed

------
transfire
So Focus Fusion wasn't such a bonkers idea after all
([https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/focus-fusion-
empowerthewo...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/focus-fusion-
empowertheworld--3))

------
ColinWright
Can someone fix the title please? It's like sandpaper on my brain ...

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Oh, thanks. Thanks so much. I hadn't even noticed until I read your post. Then
I had to read the headline again twice to see it and now every time I see it
my eyes hurt.

What has been seen cannot be unseen. Please remove the grit from my eyes.

:->

